# Kali Update



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

Here are a few new pictures of Kali. She's almost 20 weeks (I think) and has been home with me for about three weeks now. It has been such a grwoing experience for us both! I never thought I hear myself say "No, Kali, that's my ear, not a chew toy!" She definitely does not know the meaning of 
"no", "come", "good girl", "bad girl", but she does sleep throgh the night in her crate without going potty, and she is getting the hang of going potty in the yard (not just her litter box or miscellaneous places in the house) and she actually sits until I say she can go when I place her food bowl down (ah... the power of food in training!)

So, I have always been against putting your pets in clothing. I feel that it strips them of their diginity. However, a friend brought me a puppy shower gift of clothes, and not to be rude, we put her in one of the outfits for the afternoon. She is so fluffy, and her t-shirt so snug,t hat I couldn't help thinking she looks like a bobble-head. It was so hysterical, I _had_ to take some pictures, but she doesn't know I'm showing y'all, so keep it our secret, k?!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh wow.. she's the cutest thing I've ever seen!? wow...

You should have put a disclamer on the message header for *Missy* not to look.. lol 

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG those pics of Kali are so cute. I love the one of laying down - kind of looks like a centerfold for Dog World. :biggrin1:


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

It does, right?!!! A total "money shot"!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully has a sweater for winter. My 3 year old saved up (extorted money from us!) to buy it for him for Christmas. Promptly not waiting till Christmas to give it to him, but waited all the way till we got home form the store...Kids and their doggies!
I think it can be cute if it is a sometime thing, not dressing them all the time. 
Kali is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kali has just about the cutest face ever. I think she looks really cute in her outfit. I don't put my girls in clothes but that little shirt looks natural on Kali. What does it say?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh those are just the cutest pictures. You must be totally in love with her. And you are right, some dogs don't belong in clothes, but your sweetheart is centerfold material!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I couldn't help it. It was the first thing that popped into my head. ound:
She really is cute.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh yes that is a centerfold. She even has bedroom eyes. Now clean out a closet for all the future clothes.:biggrin1: Keep posting those cute pictures!!
AND IWAP !!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh she is so adorable.. I agree you should have warned Missy not to look, this may throw her over the edge. 
We need a picture of the back of the shirt what does it say?


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

The shirt says "Canine" in the big blue letters, then in the faded lettering it says "all stars". My friend also got her a blue jean skirt/tank top combo and a yellow rain slicker with ducky buttons (which even I have to admit is adorable, even though we don't get much rain in Las Vegas!) But I can't bring myself to put her in those yet....!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kali is adorable! Congrats on the new addition to the family!


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

This is the closest pic I have of the shirt and the lettering.... you'llhvae to use your imagination to fill in the rest! ;-)


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

and yes... there's a hood!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't usually put my dogs in clothes (except boots & coats in the winter) but that Kali is one cute pup and her "hoodie" just adds to that cuteness!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, put her in the other outfits just for photos for us!! I want to see the ducky buttons!


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> Oh, put her in the other outfits just for photos for us!! I want to see the ducky buttons!


I'll have to give that some careful consideration..... :decision:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> I don't usually put my dogs in clothes (except boots & coats in the winter) but that Kali is one cute pup and her "hoodie" just adds to that cuteness!


Me either but Kali is adorable in that!!
Oliver and Comet have bandanas that they will wear


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Gosh, Kali is just about the cutest thing ever! I'm sure there'll be some broken doggy hearts in her wake ound: She looks so stylish in her "hoodie".

The only clothes Tori has worn are coats when it gets cold (I know...I live in LA but, ask Amanda, it _does_ get cold here sometimes:smow: :becky


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Kali is really a cutie patutie! What a face! Clothes or not, she's a winner!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joan, I am so sorry, but she is absolutely adorable in that shirt!!!! I usually dont have my three in clothes, only for special occassions. Awwww, let her be a little girl!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I rarely put any clothes on Bugsy anymore, except when it gets too cold or rainy. Your little girl on the other hand was made for clothes. :biggirn1: We want to see Kali, modeling the rest of her clothes. I promise, we won't tell her you posted them.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

How adorable! Me too...I want to see her in all her clothes! (didn't know what you were getting yourself into when you posted those, did ya? We're a demanding lot!)

The clothes question....You know, I think it depends on the dog. I've had dogs that hate clothes and dogs that love them. My dog, Dreamer, had a whole drawer full and she'd sit right up and beg for you to put them on her. Oliver wears a coat, but that's about it. My chihuahua...pj's, coats, t-shirts, you name it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kali is really cute....
I think dogs already have clothes-their fur/hair. I think some breeds actually need clothes,such as the chinese crested. Still---it is a trend. To be "trendy" lots of people do. 

I say to each his own----eace:


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

What an adorable puppy. On everyday basis I do not put the clothes on my dogs. I do dress them up for special outings - such as the CHCNC playday- and only for short periods of time as the clothes can create mats. Enjoy your puppy and the clothes question is an individual preference. - Cheryl-


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She is so very cute. I don't put on clothes on my furbabies. The only time Benji comes close enough is when I put a raincoat on him in the winter. I still have to buy one for Lizzie. But she so enjoys soaking in the rain. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I definitely think dogs should wear clothes and yours looks absolutely adorable  And it gets frigid in LA, 50F is ridiculous when you are used to 80F all the time <hehe!> I will say my Neezers don't wear them very often but just get out an outfit for Miss Isabelle and she goes nuts- growing up in Michigan and being a winter baby, she quickly learned clothes=car rides! Now, she still gets so excited for an outfit and a bag!

Amanda


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG, that Kali is just precious!!!
She looks like she was born to wear clothes! 

Mine only wear sweaters and coats, but if they looked that cute in shirts, I'd have them wearing shirts too!

I think we all want to see that raincoat with the duck buttons!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I will not comment on Leslie and Amanda getting "cold" while out there in CA!  :baby: Nope, I won't. :lalala:

Those pics on the other hand, need a comment. I love them! Your Kali is such a cutie patootie!! Love the 'centerfold' pic. lol I vowed I'd NEVER buy clothes for any dog in my life. Ever. Thankfully, I got two boys because I already have a t-shirt for each, their winter coats and many bandannas. :biggrin1: I now work in a health food store for pets that also has dog accessories. Are you kidding me?!! You should see the stuff for girls! ound:  

I use snowsuits on them for ME and the dozens of puddles in the house that I can avoid and I'll never stop using them, I don't think. The tees are funny, but they wore them twice in the past 8 months. I think a puppy is adorable in clothes or a dog with shorter hair. A full coated Hav looks really funny in a sweatshirt! lol


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

She looks adorable! I have never tried clothes on my furkids. Do they make them mat more?
Carole


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Carole,

I find that clothes makes Bugsy met quite a bit. I always thoroughly brush him afterwards.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kali is adorable with a capital "A"!!! 

I think we have another idea for a photo challange- Centerfold Pictures...

I do buy clothes for my girls, but usually they are clothes/harness combos. Cocotini went on a shopping spree this past week-I'll post some pictures when I get around to taking some!!! Especially her new bikini-maybe I can get her to pose for a centerfold,too.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> She looks adorable! I have never tried clothes on my furkids. Do they make them mat more?
> Carole


That is ONE crazy cute puppy face! A friend who laughs at my fascination with Forum cute pics and posts, calls the forum "puppy porn". Kali wins!

Carole - I put Lola in a onesie after her spay surgery and she matted big time all around the arms and neck. Depends on the texture and length of the hair.


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

Kali didn't get matted up but she wasn't in it for long. My friend actually swears they keep new cuts/shampoos in better shape, longer.

As for the ducky raincoat, I tried to get it on her but it is really poorly designed and she hated it, so I couldn't get any pics. Sorry. It's probably for the best, though.... give her a little dignity!

We should do a photo contest and put all of the winners in a "forum" 2009 calendar! What do you think? It would just take someone with mad computer skills, Paypal and a Kinkos...


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She looks super cute! We did a scavenger hunt yesterday and one of the clues was to take a picture of a dog in clothing and bonus points if the owner has a matching shirt on. So we promptly brought our team to our apartment, put Guapo in his Penn State shirt and Alan in his and took a picture. As soon as we get the picture from camera owner, I will post them!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

What a sweetheart!

Suzy


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't do clothes for my boys only because they don't need them in this climate and it causes major matting! I prefer them "naked" - well, with their own natural clothing - hair!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Adorable.
Aretha loves to dress up.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Redorr said:


> A friend who laughs at my fascination with Forum cute pics and posts, calls the forum "puppy porn".


Puppy porn...I love it!eace:


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

Ok, so a few days ago I got her into the raincoat for all of about 3 minutes and managed to get these 2 pics - not as cute as the t shirt....


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Joan,
She is the cutest little girl. I know she is smart...she's a Hav. No, she is not going to wear a raincoat on a pretty day and now has questions concerning your sanity. BTW...don't "centerfolds" want their clothes off?


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL...the raincoat is adorable!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that raincoat is adorable. She looks a little bit like a bumblebee!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Carmen has the raincoat too!!! I love the little duckies on the inside!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok yes I do dress my girls up but just for fun....not all the time but I do like to take them to places dressed up...you get all kinds of looks good and bad!!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper and April both have shirts and harness outfits, but they only wear them on special occasions. Otherwise the other dogs here will destroy the garments while they play - and that can get expensive.

Pepper models outfits very well. He enjoys the attention, and has even modeled girls' outfits in a pinch - but don't tell him they were girl's clothes! 

I really think it depends on the individual dog. Some dogs love it, some don't care, and some hate it. April gets excited when we pull one of her outfits out - she LOVES to dress up! Unfortunately, she HATES to be photographed.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Joan,
That raincoat is just precious! She is adorable no matter what, but the camara does love her! That little one is a centerfold for sure!
If Winnie would stop lifting his leg I'd dress him in dresses and try to get away with telling people he was a little girl. Little bugger! He loves to dress up and he looks great in pink....

Beverly


----------



## joanwildest (May 17, 2008)

BeverlyA said:


> If Winnie would stop lifting his leg I'd dress him in dresses and try to get away with telling people he was a little girl. Little bugger! He loves to dress up and he looks great in pink....


I don't know about everyone else, but _*I *_want to see Winnie in drag!! :evil:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Absolutely Love all the cute little outfits. I'm afraid Radar might not be able to stand wearing anything other than his harness for walks.

Derek


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

O.K., can you guys tell me how you get your Havs to wear clothes with such ease? Maddie hates her therapy dog vest, and her tail falls down when I put it on her. I can't put anything on her without the same reaction. She acts like its torture. I'm impressed how so many of your dogs don't even seem to notice! Guess my dog just isn't a girly girl.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeanne, Cicero isn't crazy about his shirts either, but I get some small treats and sit in the floor with him. When I put his shirt on and he starts trying to get it off, I then start giving him treats and playing around with him. It seems to get his mind off the shirt and in a couple of minutes he is into playing and acts like he doesn't know he is wearing it. I think it's like getting use to a leash and you just have to made her wear it a while each day to get use to it. Tell that little girl the Therapy Vest is special and she needs to hold that tail up and be so very proud.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> O.K., can you guys tell me how you get your Havs to wear clothes with such ease? Maddie hates her therapy dog vest, and her tail falls down when I put it on her. I can't put anything on her without the same reaction. She acts like its torture. I'm impressed how so many of your dogs don't even seem to notice! Guess my dog just isn't a girly girl.


I wonder if they would let Maddie were a Therapy bandana........I bet she isn't the only one to refuse clothes/vest. Maddie is a wonderfully sweet and happy hav! An ideal therapy dog why should she be unhappy (or scared) when she is such a wonderful gift to others!!!:hug:It takes a special dog to be therapy to others outside our families and friends. *Maddie is a treasure!*!:hug: 
I know our own dogs are therapy to us but........:grouphug:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

A bandana is a great idea! I never thought of them just not liking wearing the clothes, none of mine seem to notice any of their coats at all.

Is there any chance the vest doesn't fit quiet right? Is there a piece of hardware that rubs her or anything like that? Maybe it makes her too warm? I'm sure you've already thought of that.

Joan, if I had any of those cute pink girlie outfits I would gladly dress Winnie up in drag! hehehehe He's very VERY secure, he IS a Maltese.

Beverly


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Beverly- Its definitely not just the vest. I bought a cute yellow raincoat for her awhile back, and she had the exact same reaction. Its kind of like she feels humiliated when wearing it or something. I met some other therapy teams, and some mentioned their dog doesn't like wearing the vest or other clothes either. In any case, we *are* making progress. She gets treats when I put it on, and we take her fun places like the park when wearing it. Eventually she forgets it, but she still doesn't really like wearing it. I guess it will just take time. She does love the therapy activities we've done so far, so eventually she'll associate the vest with that. And Sally, thanks for the wonderful words about Maddie. Yes, she is a total sweetheart, definitely a treasure, and I'm blessed to have her.


----------

